# Pissed off woodworker



## GoNavy429 (Oct 7, 2013)

Ok so I made the mistake of listening to you guys about how great this Harbor Freight 2 HP dust collector is....I am one pissed off woodworker...this thing is a piece of crap...I just basically wasted $400 dollars, $200 for the dust collector and another $200 for the pvc pipe and various connectors. Hell my 30 yrs old wet/dry shop vac stumps the hell out off the anemic dust collector. This thing couldn't suck a golf ball off ICE from one foot away. So anyone thinking about getting this piece of crap dust collector, forget it, unless you want to do dust collection from 3 inches off the end of the hose, because it won't do much beyond that...


----------



## rrbrown (Feb 15, 2009)

GoNavy429 said:


> Ok so I made the mistake of listening to you guys about how great this Harbor Freight 2 HP dust collector is....I am one pissed off woodworker...this thing is a piece of crap...I just basically wasted $400 dollars, $200 for the dust collector and another $200 for the pvc pipe and various connectors. Hell my 30 yrs old wet/dry shop vac stumps the hell out off the anemic dust collector. This thing couldn't suck a golf ball off ICE from one foot away. So anyone thinking about getting this piece of crap dust collector, forget it, unless you want to do dust collection from 3 inches off the end of the hose, because it won't do much beyond that...


Well Mr Pissed Off, before you go off on everyone that has them and recommended it how about a little more info.

Duct size, length of run, how many elbows and what kind as well as what size connectors etc.

What are you trying to use it to do? Table saw, planer etc. 

You are aware that a dust collector is low velocity and high volume where as a Shop Vac is High velocity and low volume right?


----------



## captainawesome (Jun 21, 2012)

Instead of immediately jumping on here and blaming everyone for a problem you have, why not try posting the issue first to see if you are doing something wrong? It could be an easy fix for all you know. Sorry but I'm going to trust the members who have posted constructive comments about a machine over someone just blaming everyone else for something they themselves may have done wrong.

You catch more bees with honey right? For the record, I wasn't one of the members who recommended it because I don't have one.


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

captainawesome said:



> Instead of immediately jumping on here and blaming everyone for a problem you have, why not try posting the issue first to see if you are doing something wrong? It could be an easy fix for all you know. Sorry but I'm going to trust the members who have posted constructive comments about a machine over someone just blaming everyone else for something they themselves may have done wrong. You catch more bees with honey right? For the record, I wasn't one of the members who recommended it because I don't have one.


Or it could be one of those.....you get what you paid for kinda things. 
Just saying!!!


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

With as many people that have them, and like them, I think something's wrong with yours. Someone else reported once that theirs shipped with the set screw on the impeller shaft loose, which caused the same problem. They tightened the screw and it worked as advertised.


----------



## tvman44 (Dec 8, 2011)

I as well as hundreds of others have and love our Harbor Freight Dust Collectors. Yes there are better ones out there but for more than double the price.


----------



## GoNavy429 (Oct 7, 2013)

ryan50hrl said:


> With as many people that have them, and like them, I think something's wrong with yours. Someone else reported once that theirs shipped with the set screw on the impeller shaft loose, which caused the same problem. They tightened the screw and it worked as advertised.


Set screw, hadn't heard of that, but I'm interested, I'll check. Has to be something, because this thing has zero suction...and yes I'll a little pissed off about it, sorry if it offends someone. But at least this gives me hope...as per rrbrown, it doesn't matter what I have it hooked up too, just the off the "Y" from the unit there is no suction beyond one foot away, which doesn't get any better at longer runs, regardless, certainly not 1500 cfm advertised.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Does it have an impeller?*

Maybe the impeller/fan is missing? Look or feel inside, power off of course.


----------



## Crusader (Jan 14, 2013)

woodnthings said:


> Maybe the impeller/fan is missing? Look or feel inside, power off of course.


 NO No! You're doing it all wrong. Turn it on first, then stick your finger in it. :laughing:


sorry, couldn't help myself. I hope you find the problem.


----------



## mdntrdr (Dec 22, 2009)

I'll be surprised if anyone wants to help you after a post like that. :bangin:


----------



## rrbrown (Feb 15, 2009)

GoNavy429 said:


> Set screw, hadn't heard of that, but I'm interested, I'll check. Has to be something, because this thing has zero suction...and yes I'll a little pissed off about it, sorry if it offends someone. But at least this gives me hope...as per rrbrown, it doesn't matter what I have it hooked up too, just the off the "Y" from the unit there is no suction beyond one foot away, which doesn't get any better at longer runs, regardless, certainly not 1500 cfm advertised.


You know You could have bought any brand and had one that came broken. My point is you come on here upset or not there is no need to be an ASS. No one here made it, packed it or lied about liking it so why take your frustrations out on them.

Did you buy it mail order or in a retail store? You should have called them with your attitude instead of taking it out on everyone else. We would have gave a crap more had you been nice or at least reasonable.


----------



## GoNavy429 (Oct 7, 2013)

Wasn't blaming any one, I was warning every one, not to buy this....also wasn't looking for help...jury is still out on whether the one suggestion I got will help, but is was a fact I bought on the recommendation of people on this site, so they do bear some responsibility, and should be called out if this is junk, just pointing it out.


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

I Wasn't blaming any one, I was warning every one, not to buy this....

Ok so I made the mistake of listening to you guys about how great this Harbor Freight 2 HP dust collector is..


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

But your instantly assuming its junk, instead of assembled or manufactured wrong. Why would everyone recommend them if they were garbage?? Have you tried diving into the problem at all? First thing I'd do is remove the impeller cover and check if it's tight on the shaft....and that no packing material ended up in there....let us know what you find.


----------



## captainawesome (Jun 21, 2012)

GoNavy429 said:


> Wasn't blaming any one, I was warning every one, not to buy this....also wasn't looking for help...jury is still out on whether the one suggestion I got will help, but is was a fact I bought on the recommendation of people on this site, so they do bear some responsibility, and should be called out if this is junk, just pointing it out.


Hey Navy, if you don't like the FREE advice that honest people give you on this forum than feel FREE to leave at any time. No one here is responsible for your problems. Be a man why don't you and own up to your own decision to buy the unit. I'll stop before resulting to name calling.


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

It doesn't have a plastic bag inside the filter bag does it?


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

GoNavy429 said:


> .... certainly not 1500 cfm advertised.


For the sake of clarity, it never has and never will deliver the stated 1500 CFM....best case scenario could be half that, but the bottom line is that most find it to have enough suction to meet their needs. HF's return policy is pretty good....exchange it for one that works.


----------



## GoNavy429 (Oct 7, 2013)

OK I have obviously pissed every one off here, which wasn't my intent, I was more then pissed off to accommodate every one. Yes it is my problem, yes I bought it, I'll deal with it...so I leave you with a joke to put every one back in a good mood, which kinda mimics this deal where I say one thing, but it gets heard another way..........

A male patient is lying in bed in the hospital, wearing an oxygen mask over his mouth and nose. A young student nurse appears and gives him a partial sponge bath.

"Nurse,"' he mumbles from behind the mask, "are my testicles black?"

Embarrassed, the young nurse replies, "I don't know, Sir. I'm only here to wash your upper body and feet."

He struggles to ask again, "Nurse, please check for me. Are my testicles black?"

Concerned that he might elevate his blood pressure and heart rate from worrying about his testicles, she overcomes her embarrassment and pulls back the covers. She raises his gown, holds his manhood in one hand and his testicles gently in the other.

She looks very closely and says, "There's nothing wrong with them, Sir. They look fine."

The man slowly pulls off his oxygen mask, smiles at her, and says very slowly, "Thank you very much. That was wonderful. Now listen very, very closely:

Are - my - test - results - back?".....:laughing:


----------



## cuerodoc (Jan 27, 2012)

I have the HF dust collector (yep--this isn't step therapy).
I had one and it didn't work--called the store--took it back, replaced it with another (love that warranty) that was 2 yrs ago. 
Whenever mine doesn't perform well I: 
-check the blast gates
-check the hoses
-check the inline collector-a really good thing to get chips etc so they don't hit the impeller
-look for any other air leak

I have an attachment to vacuum the floor if I want with it--works great, but fills my collector fast.


----------



## del schisler (Nov 5, 2009)

GoNavy429 said:


> Ok so I made the mistake of listening to you guys about how great this Harbor Freight 2 HP dust collector is....I am one pissed off woodworker...this thing is a piece of crap...I just basically wasted $400 dollars, $200 for the dust collector and another $200 for the pvc pipe and various connectors. Hell my 30 yrs old wet/dry shop vac stumps the hell out off the anemic dust collector. This thing couldn't suck a golf ball off ICE from one foot away. So anyone thinking about getting this piece of crap dust collector, forget it, unless you want to do dust collection from 3 inches off the end of the hose, because it won't do much beyond that...


why not take the junk back and stay away from harbor freight, i don't go their and friends go back more than one for the same dam thing , they will learn if it has a cord don't buy it, get the $200 back , now go buy a delta or another good one and use the pipe's that are their nothing is lost their ?? like i said stay away from harbor freight, now their may be some useful things their but i am not interested in them, take to many trips to find it my 2 cent's


----------



## tvman44 (Dec 8, 2011)

No one lied to you, those of us that have the Harbor Freight duct collector are very happy with them for what we paid. Can;t please everyone. By the way have you ever used a dust collector, not a shop vac. 2 different animals. :boat:


----------



## Toller (Dec 30, 2007)

It IS a piece of junk, but it is also really cheap; so on the whole it is a reasonable value.
If it isn't doing ANYTHING then you have something wrong.
Perhaps you could have posted:
"My new HF DC isn't doing anything. What might be wrong?"

On the internet you can insult people (or in this case, a whole group of people) without any repercussions, but that doesn't mean you should.


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

To everyone that's assuming the thing is junk.... Compare it to the grizzly and rikon dc's.....it's essentially the same unit. If his isn't drawing air theirs something not right....


----------



## yank (Nov 15, 2006)

GoNavy429,, I for one would like to hear if you found a problem with the impeller or anything else.  

I have the DC from HF, and I have no problems with mine. Worked great from day one. Works better with the separator I have. Now I don't have to remove the bag except maybe once a year.


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

ryan50hrl said:


> .... Compare it to the grizzly and rikon dc's.....it's essentially the same unit.


They're similar designs but the Griz and Rikon have a significantly larger impeller (12-3/4" & 12" vs 10"), which in turn moves more air.


----------



## tvman44 (Dec 8, 2011)

More $$ for more CFM.


----------



## TimPa (Jan 27, 2010)

if I read correctly, your complaint is that you feel no suction a foot away from the pipe. this is generally true. suction dissipates very quickly as you move away, exponentially I think. make sure everything is running good, then try hooking up to _one machine_ and let us know how it worked.


----------



## GROOVY (Apr 27, 2008)

You did plug it in...... right?


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

Wait....you feel no suction 1 foot away from the end of the tube? Or 1 foot down the tube? My delta you can't feel suction a foot away from the end of the tube either....but hook it up to the saw or planer and it sucks up dust like crazy.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*you own a cat? or missing a cat?*

Here kitty, kitty... 
There's an issue with a blockage OR the motor isn't turning the impeller. Do you have the bags on reversed, plastic on top, cloth on the bottom? Do you have the metal collector shroud reversed/upside down. Something ain't right.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*is the motor wired in reverse?*

that would cause no suction.....:blink:


----------



## MT Stringer (Jul 21, 2009)

Disconnect the hose from the discharge side of the fan and turn it on. Is any air coming out?


----------



## Marv (Nov 30, 2008)

GoNavy429 said:


> certainly not 1500 cfm advertised.


I think they fudge that number just a bit according to this test...

http://www.portercable.com/uploads/PCD/Documents/News/182DustCollectors.pdf


----------



## red (Sep 30, 2008)

Give it a look through (I'm sure you have already) and if it still don't work you should be able to return it. Sounds like you got a lemon. It happens. I stay away from Harbor Freight tools just because of low quality. I've learned over the years. Good luck, I hope you get it going or can find a new one that works for you.

Red


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

I'm still interested to know if he is expecting high suction a foot from the end of the hose.....that's just not realistic.


----------



## Noek (Jan 26, 2013)

I really don't feel the suction in my little 660cfm that I feel from my shop vac. 

I know the DC unit is working though because my collector bag always fills up. I removed the chip grate but I doubt this helps with suction.


----------



## Brentley (Dec 2, 2012)

A shop vac it is not. I can pick stuff off of my floor with just the hose if I get very close to it. 

I am a bit surprised with this whole thread as the HF is a very popular unit.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*they are quite different*



Noek said:


> I really don't feel the suction in my little 660cfm that I feel from my shop vac.
> 
> I know the DC unit is working though because my collector bag always fills up. I removed the chip grate but I doubt this helps with suction.


Try blowing through a straw and you can feel a definite blast of air at the end.
Now blow through a cardboard paper towel tube, you will get more volume, but less of a blast and pressure.
The shop vac is akin to the straw, the dust collector is the paper tube.
Shop vacs have high suction, low volume, dust collectors have high volume with low pressure.
I use shop vacs on the router tables, bandsaws and table saw overarm for fine dust, and dust collectors on drum sanders, planers and jointers where there is a large volume of chips or sanding dust.


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

woodnthings said:


> Try blowing through a straw and you can feel a definite blast of air at the end.
> Now blow through a cardboard paper towel tube, you will get more volume, but less of a blast and pressure.
> The shop vac is akin to the straw, the dust collector is the paper tube.
> Shop vacs have high suction, low volume, dust collectors have high volume with low pressure.
> I use shop vacs on the router tables, bandsaws and table saw overarm for fine dust, and dust collectors on drum sanders, planers and jointers where there is a large volume of chips or sanding dust.


Yes but there are a few folks around here that could make a fine dust collector blowing on a straw.:laughing:


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

I'd like to know if he figured out what was wrong.......


----------



## Brian T. (Dec 19, 2012)

POW: put your head between your knees and give yourself a big, big kiss. 

Unlike so many, you can't attempt the puzzle without foaming off at the mouth. Sad to say, there's a whole lot of equipment that needs far more than tender-loving-care to make it work like the book says it should.
Most of the tools, as what I expect as a wood carver to get, are uselessly dull and bent.
Message: Suck it up sonny. Fix it. Breathe in, breathe out. Move on. Pull your plug.


----------



## Bob Willing (Jul 4, 2008)

OK - Navy did you try any of the offered solutions? Just asking!


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

GROOVY said:


> You did plug it in...... right?


Not only that, but there is likely a switch to turn it on. When all that is said and done, do you hear a motor running?








 







.


----------



## mdntrdr (Dec 22, 2009)

....:smile:


----------



## mimeda (Jan 25, 2014)

Hello there. This dude posted a good youtube video review 2 years ago about this DC from HF and he encountered the same problem with the loose nut or bolt holding the impeller. He shows some other aspects to take into consideration. Hope it helps.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FM6It-GG4hk


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*it's probably something simple, but...*










he won't admit it. :no:


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

GoNavy429 why don't you describe the setup you have. How many gates, how many feet of pipe and how many elbows and if they are 45 degree or 90. It may be that you plumbed for a bigger dust collector than Harbor Freight offers. It may also be that particular unit you bought may be defective. Someone should know how to test to see how much vacuum pressure it should have.


----------



## tvman44 (Dec 8, 2011)

Probably too embarrassed to reply after acting like a axx..


----------



## Noek (Jan 26, 2013)

woodnthings said:


> Try blowing through a straw and you can feel a definite blast of air at the end.
> Now blow through a cardboard paper towel tube, you will get more volume, but less of a blast and pressure.
> The shop vac is akin to the straw, the dust collector is the paper tube.
> Shop vacs have high suction, low volume, dust collectors have high volume with low pressure.
> I use shop vacs on the router tables, bandsaws and table saw overarm for fine dust, and dust collectors on drum sanders, planers and jointers where there is a large volume of chips or sanding dust.


This is a great example, thank you. 

Eventually I will need a larger dust collector unit but for now, it is small and portable so it is easy to move around my garage. I love this little unit, it is the PSI one from amazon. Not sure if this would be a solution for the OP or not, but it works real well for me.


----------



## WillemJM (Aug 18, 2011)

GoNavy429 said:


> Ok so I made the mistake of listening to you guys about how great this Harbor Freight 2 HP dust collector is....I am one pissed off woodworker...this thing is a piece of crap...I just basically wasted $400 dollars, $200 for the dust collector and another $200 for the pvc pipe and various connectors. Hell my 30 yrs old wet/dry shop vac stumps the hell out off the anemic dust collector. This thing couldn't suck a golf ball off ICE from one foot away. So anyone thinking about getting this piece of crap dust collector, forget it, unless you want to do dust collection from 3 inches off the end of the hose, because it won't do much beyond that...


I have never purchased and won't ever purchase anything from Horror Freight. It is a principle thing with me.

You can't escape Asian imports anymore, but at least some have US supervision and good extensive local investment to ensure support.


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

To each their own....you want to pay more for the same product coming out of the same factory....I'm sure someone will thank you all the way to the bank.


----------



## Priusjames (Jan 13, 2014)

You're killing us oval heah...we want to know if it's working...you can't start a thread blaming everybody here for not being honest and blaming us for your personal decision and not report back when several people offer suggestions!

It was rude to blame others for your personal decisions, could be offset by manning up and letting us know what you discovered...please do let us know.

As for Harbor a Freight...it is what it is, mostly Chinese crap. Fortunately, Chinese crap is good enough to do the work most hobbyists need. Many of their products are pretty highly rated by users. I've bought plenty of brand name defective items over the years, and as manager at Ace and True Value stores saw all the returns...lots of "US companies" on the list. Black and Decker always had the highest rate of return, in my experience. The customer could get a refund or get another unit and left happy...except for the odd one here and there who wanted to blame me for letting them buy the item.

Please do follow up to let us know if and how it's been resolved.

Thanks

James


----------



## RobWoodCutter (Oct 28, 2009)

These things are not rocket science, just a direct drive motor and an impeller. The rest just channels the air in and air out through the filter.

If it is not moving air, then it is either the motor or the impeller. If the motor is running, then it is the impeller. Most likely the set screw holding the impeller onto the motor shaft has come loose. 

Take the cover off (remove the dozen screws) and tighten the screw holding the impeller onto the motor shaft. 

This thing should be moving a lot of air. Even if it is only really sucking 1200 cfm that comes out to 20 cubic feet second. 

Rob


----------



## rrbrown (Feb 15, 2009)

It aint happening guys. He left. I tried to get him to post but he claims i started you guys off on him. Now this may be but I'm pretty sure one or all of you would have taken the post the same way no matter if I posted or not.


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

rrbrown said:


> It aint happening guys. He left. I tried to get him to post but he claims i started you guys off on him. Now this may be but I'm pretty sure one or all of you would have taken the post the same way no matter if I posted or not.


You merely asked him for some details to clarify why he was so upset. I just re-read your reply to check.

The original poster did chose words to make it sound like he was ticked off at the entire forum

"_Ok so I made the mistake of listening to you guys about how great this Harbor Freight 2 HP dust collector is....I am one pissed off woodworker._"

His loss for walking away.


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

Gees, I was hoping to learn more about the HF dust collector and what problems the guy may have had. I've kind of been warming up to the idea of a dust collector and have been thinking about the HF unit. I have a shop larger than most home shops but I work alone.


----------



## captainawesome (Jun 21, 2012)

rrbrown said:


> It aint happening guys. He left. I tried to get him to post but he claims i started you guys off on him. Now this may be but I'm pretty sure one or all of you would have taken the post the same way no matter if I posted or not.


You just got to him first, and I thought you had taken it easy on him. His original post wasn't necessary and if he understood how helpful people are here, he would have known that all he had to do was ask a question and not accuse the forum members.

I hope he does come back with a response as to what happened. Without knowing the outcome of his problem will render this thread pointless. If he responds with the solution to the problem, I'd say he'd redeem himself and this thread will serve its purpose by possibly helping someone who encounters the same problem.


----------



## mdntrdr (Dec 22, 2009)

Steve Neul said:


> Gees, I was hoping to learn more about the HF dust collector and what problems the guy may have had. I've kind of been warming up to the idea of a dust collector and have been thinking about the HF unit. I have a shop larger than most home shops but I work alone.



Buy one, and you can start a new thread. :laughing:


----------



## retfr8flyr (Aug 7, 2013)

rrbrown said:


> It aint happening guys. He left. I tried to get him to post but he claims i started you guys off on him. Now this may be but I'm pretty sure one or all of you would have taken the post the same way no matter if I posted or not.


Gee he makes a post like that and then he is that thin skinned. I wish him luck but he needs to learn how to ask for help without insulting the members. I guess he will be going to other forums for help now.


----------



## MT Stringer (Jul 21, 2009)

Mine has been running on and off for the last couple of hours as I make drawer stock for some cabinets I am building. I have no complaints.


----------

